# Mieka in our first AD photo together. (Firearm AD)



## tacticalseries (Dec 24, 2012)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Oisin's Aoire (Jun 17, 2013)

I commented o the other thread , but I will comment again

Beautiful! Good luck in your training and thanks so much for your service .


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

That is one beautiful dog. Thank you for serving.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Thank you for your service.Mieka is a beautiful girl.


----------

